# Can anyone identify?



## lpn4 (Nov 15, 2011)

So, I'm thinking this is a pennywort. I purchased it from my lfs, but they were unsure. If so, what kind? Is it a floater? It does not seem to be a "water pennywort" The leaves look different. I have learned that penywort is an umbrella term for several broad leaf plants.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like _Lysimachia nummularia_, also known as Lloydella. Here is the link to the plant finder information on this plant.


----------



## lpn4 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you. I agree. From the pic, it was a bit difficult to tell if the Lloydella is a 2 or 3 leaf cluster plant. I am leaving most planted in the substrate, and 2 floating. We will see what happens.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree that it's _Lysimachia nummularia_. One of my favorites for its versatility - it grows everywhere from fully terrestrially to fully submrsed. Interesting that you found the green form, since the 'Aurea' (golden) cultivar with yellow to yellow-green foliage is more common these days. The leaves should be opposite (2 at each node), not whorled (3+ to a node). The plantfinder pic is a bit hard to tell on a few of the stems, I agree.

Along with the more common common names (LOL) for this plant, "creeping jenny" and "lloydiella," it's also occasionally referred to as "pond penny" - which is a likely source for the confusion at your LFS.

In any case, the plant doesn't do well as a floater in the long term, unlike some of the pennyworts (_Hydrocotyle spp._) - you might as well plant the two you have floating so they can root themselves right away.


----------



## lpn4 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help. All in the substrate now, less the one my weather loach uprooted. LOL


----------

